# Brick Brick Brick



## mrtezza (Oct 16, 2011)

Hi

I uninstalled the CM instance and I believe that I now have a error on the FAT partition which is stopping lots of things working.

WebOS doctor 3.0.4 and 3.0.2 both dont detect it plugged in (I get a webos-device listed in windows 7 x64 but no driver for it), If I put the palm into usb/bootie mode, the doctor only gets to 4% and the TP just locks up.

I can boot a crippled version of webos, and cant install preware as the palm is no longer detected (yes dev mode is on), so I cant get access to anything that way.

Bootie is detected and runs, and I can memory boot the ACME(un)installer (both of them), and memory boot the CWM instance, but I cant seem to wipe the partition table and start from scratch.

All other guides say boot it, then use novacom, but I havent found a computer which can detect the palm is there when its booted. even with the novacom drivers installed (they all detect bootie but not the booted palm.)

summary:
Brick?

Can I compile my own ACMEInstaller which does the partition recreate described on the PreWare site (http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover)

Any Advice?

Terry


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

if you don't care about the data in the media partition, you can just format it with mkfs.vfat from the minimal webos env booted by the webos doctor.

Also, see what sort of complaint it has by running the webos doctor from command line


----------



## mrtezza (Oct 16, 2011)

I cant get a connection back to the TP via the doctor. I get to 4% and thats it. I get a 'unknown device' popping up and novacom will no longer connect.

log file basically says, "sent the kernel and never heard back". I have tried 3.0.2 and 3.0.4 (just incase) and even booted CWM via memboot (my windows box is happy to detect the palm in 'bootie mode' - just not anyother time...)


```
<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: baseBuild webOS.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: customizationBuild hp.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: prevBaseBuild null<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: prevCustomizationBuild null<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: DeviceType: topaz<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: WcpSubmssion: 26<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: ForceModemUpdate: true<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: RomBuildNumber: 77<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: BaseBuild: webOS.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: RecoveryToolBuildNumber: 80<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: AppSubmssion: 85<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: RecoveryToolBuildTime: 10/12/11 23:03<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: VersionStr: HP webOS 3.0.4<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: ApprovalMikeHash: H4sIAMMclk4AA+3Ouw6CQBSE4a19Cl5A3BsSaxtsaKQ3JJwQElkSwMvji5TGxgJs/q+Zk8kpJt61XSXXS54V8fgc1RL0ZO/9O02a6Cmt81bP/cw4ZUzivHZJap3S022NivQiaz7chrHso0j1cm/kUZXSduHbn4S6CSJ9E+o1Zq0lOxd5tj3Zw3Hz7ykAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAgB+8AENoqsIAKAAA<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: CustomizationBuild: hp.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: ApprovalBuildName: H4sIAMMclk4AA+3OuQrCQBRG4al9iim1CbNGbMUuYKGV5WAuEshG4vL6LpWCrbE5X/PD5RanH7M+1c1tzI5do37DPOQhPNcuo3ms88GZ1/0lOmVtHmKwuTdeGRtdsEqbH/V8uIznNGitBrlWciuTNF377U/aU9WKDFV7miJrKjupJY2i15eqLvU2NaJt5jOn5/tNsfKx2B1WPsS4mP27FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADw7g74JAldACgAAA==<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: LibCoreSubmssion: 149<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.ConfigFileMgr loadConfiguration<br />
INFO: ApprovalCharlieHash: H4sIAMMclk4AA+3OOw7CMBBFUdeswisI49gOW6CiokcWjCIXGMmEz/IJUEKFIDT3NE8aTXGb+TbVmrVuVst1M1wH830y6kK4r1tEGbf1oZXH/ckZ56IP4jvx3oiLXRBj5QctL07HIVVrTdVz1ssu6f5Q3v1p6XNRrbn0U2RNZfbvAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAR26BWuGuACgAAA==<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController <init><br />
INFO: +++++CardController<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController <init><br />
INFO: getLocale is : en_US<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: Java Os Name: WINDOWS 7<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: Java Os Arch: AMD64<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: Java Os version: 6.1<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: java version: 1.6.0_29<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: java home: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: java tmp dir: C:\Users\ran110\AppData\Local\Temp\<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: java vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: java vm version: 20.4-b02<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: java vm vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc.<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: user lang: null<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO: Here is Std Error Stream output of the command:<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO: Here is Std Input Stream output of the command:<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO: "HERB-KF","Microsoft Windows 7 Enterprise ","6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601","Microsoft Corporation","Member Workstation","Multiprocessor Free","CSIRO","CSIRO","00392-918-5000002-85153","8/09/2010, 6:12:09 PM","8/11/2011, 7:00:40 AM","Dell Inc.","Latitude E6410","x64-based PC","1 Processor(s) Installed.,[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5 GenuineIntel ~2534 Mhz","Dell Inc. A09, 26/05/2011","C:\Windows","C:\Windows\system32","\Device\HarddiskVolume2","en-au;English (Australia)","en-us;English (United States)","(UTC+10:00) Canberra, Melbourne, Sydney","8,050 MB","5,679 MB","16,098 MB","13,518 MB","2,580 MB","C:\pagefile.sys","nexus.csiro.au","\\NXWA1-FL","76 Hotfix(s) Installed.,[01]: 982861,[02]: KB971033,[03]: KB2305420,[04]: KB2393802,[05]: KB2425227,[06]: KB2446710,[07]: KB2475792,[08]: KB2476490,[09]: KB2478662,[10]: KB2479628,[11]: KB2479943,[12]: KB2484033,[13]: KB2485376,[14]: KB2487426,[15]: KB2488113,[16]: KB2491683,[17]: KB2492386,[18]: KB2497640,[19]: KB2503658,[20]: KB2503665,[21]: KB2505438,[22]: KB2506014,[23]: KB2506212,[24]: KB2506223,[25]: KB2506928,[26]: KB2507618,[27]: KB2507938,[28]: KB2508272,[29]: KB2508429,[30]: KB2509553,[31]: KB2510531,[32]: KB2511250,[33]: KB2511455,[34]: KB2515325,[35]: KB2518869,[36]: KB2522422,[37]: KB2524375,[38]: KB2525694,[39]: KB2529073,[40]: KB2530548,[41]: KB2532531,[42]: KB2533552,[43]: KB2533623,[44]: KB2534366,[45]: KB2536275,[46]: KB2536276,[47]: KB2539635,[48]: KB2541014,[49]: KB2544893,[50]: KB2545698,[51]: KB2547666,[52]: KB2552343,[53]: KB2555917,[54]: KB2556532,[55]: KB2559049,[56]: KB2560656,[57]: KB2562937,[58]: KB2563227,[59]: KB2563894,[60]: KB2564958,[61]: KB2567053,[62]: KB2567680,[63]: KB2570791,[64]: KB2570947,[65]: KB2572077,[66]: KB2579686,[67]: KB2586448,[68]: KB2603229,[69]: KB2607576,[70]: KB2607712,[71]: KB2616676,[72]: KB958488,[73]: KB976002,[74]: KB976902,[75]: KB976932,[76]: KB982018","8 NIC(s) Installed.,[01]: Intel(R) 82577LM Gigabit Network Connection,	  Connection Name: Local Area Connection,	  Status:		  Media disconnected,[02]: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN,	  Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection,	  DHCP Enabled:    Yes,	  DHCP Server:	 1.1.1.1,	  IP address(es),	  [01]: 10.2.0.167,	  [02]: [URL=fe80::98f9:4173:faf1:ea6c]fe80::98f9:4173:faf1:ea6c[/URL],[03]: Cisco AnyConnect VPN Virtual Miniport Adapter for Windows x64,	  Connection Name: Local Area Connection 4,	  Status:		  Hardware not present,[04]: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1,	  Connection Name: VMware Network Adapter VMnet1,	  DHCP Enabled:    No,	  IP address(es),	  [01]: 192.168.127.1,	  [02]: [URL=fe80::59c6:2a93:f04:7675]fe80::59c6:2a93:f04:7675[/URL],[05]: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8,	  Connection Name: VMware Network Adapter VMnet8,	  DHCP Enabled:    No,	  IP address(es),	  [01]: 192.168.220.1,	  [02]: [URL=fe80::cd66:1a4e:6877:e76e]fe80::cd66:1a4e:6877:e76e[/URL],[06]: Cisco Systems VPN Adapter for 64-bit Windows,	  Connection Name: Local Area Connection 2,	  Status:		  Hardware not present,[07]: Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter,	  Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection 3,	  Status:		  Media disconnected,[08]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network),	  Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection 2,	  Status:		  Media disconnected"<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr is64bitWindows<br />
INFO: systeminfo.exe query exited with: 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr is64bitWindows<br />
INFO: Windows 64 Bit Support Available: true<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr is64bitWindows<br />
INFO: -----is64bitWindows<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO: Here is Std Error Stream output of the command:<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO: Here is Std Input Stream output of the command:<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\{BA9A297F-0198-4EE8-90CB-F5036C180E1D}<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 AuthorizedCDFPrefix    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Comments    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Contact    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 DisplayVersion    REG_SZ    1.0.0.73<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 HelpLink    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 HelpTelephone    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 InstallDate    REG_SZ    20111107<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 InstallLocation    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 InstallSource    REG_SZ    C:\Users\ran110\AppData\Local\Temp\<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 ModifyPath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    MsiExec.exe /I{BA9A297F-0198-4EE8-90CB-F5036C180E1D}<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Publisher    REG_SZ    Palm, Inc.<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Readme    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Size    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 EstimatedSize    REG_DWORD    0x11f0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 UninstallString    REG_EXPAND_SZ    MsiExec.exe /I{BA9A297F-0198-4EE8-90CB-F5036C180E1D}<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr doesWindowsDriverNeedUpdating<br />
INFO: reg.exe query exited with: 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 URLInfoAbout    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 URLUpdateInfo    REG_SZ   <br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 VersionMajor    REG_DWORD    0x1<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 VersionMinor    REG_DWORD    0x0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 WindowsInstaller    REG_DWORD    0x1<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Version    REG_DWORD    0x1000000<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 Language    REG_DWORD    0x409<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:	 DisplayName    REG_SZ    Novacomd<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr$OffloadedStreamReader run<br />
INFO:<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr doesWindowsDriverNeedUpdating<br />
INFO: -----doesWindowsDriverNeedUpdating<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr installWindowsDrivers<br />
INFO: Windows drivers already up to date<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr installWindowsDrivers<br />
INFO: -----installWindowsDrivers<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.DesktopDriversMgr checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
INFO: -----checkAndInstallDrivers<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:53 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:53 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:54 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:54 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:55 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:55 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:56 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:56 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:57 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:57 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:58 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:58 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:59 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:40:59 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:00 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:00 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:01 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:01 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:02 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:02 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:03 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:03 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:04 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:04 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:05 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:05 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:06 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:06 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:07 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:07 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:08 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:08 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:10 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:10 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:11 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:11 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:17 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:17 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:18 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:18 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:19 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:19 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:20 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:20 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:21 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:21 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:22 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:22 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:24 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:24 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:25 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:25 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:26 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:26 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:27 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:27 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:28 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:28 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:29 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:29 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:30 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:30 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:31 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:31 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:32 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:32 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:33 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:33 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:34 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:34 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:35 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:35 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:36 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:36 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:37 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:37 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:38 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:39 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:39 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:40 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:40 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:41 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:41 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:42 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:42 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:43 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:43 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:44 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:44 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:45 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:46 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:46 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:47 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:47 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:48 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:48 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:49 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:49 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:50 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:50 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:51 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:51 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:52 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:53 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:53 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:54 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:54 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:55 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:55 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:56 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:56 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:57 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:57 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:58 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:58 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:59 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:41:59 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:00 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:00 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:01 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:01 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:02 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:02 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:03 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:03 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:04 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:04 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:05 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:05 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:06 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:06 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 1<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:06 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runnerFinished<br />
INFO: device runner done<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:07 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.BatteryCharger startJob<br />
INFO: [URL=Started:Battery]Started:Battery[/URL] Charger Stage<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:07 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher <init><br />
INFO: +++++MainFlasher<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:08 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:08 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 1<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:08 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher runnerFinished<br />
INFO: device runner done<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: Start time 1320698529797<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: looking for /resources/webOS.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher is loaded from: [URL=file:/C:/Users/ran110/Desktop/webosdoctorp304hstnhwifi]file:/C:/Users/ran110/Desktop/webosdoctorp304hstnhwifi[/URL].jar<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: jarFile path is: C:\Users\ran110\Desktop\webosdoctorp304hstnhwifi.jar<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: full path of the baseBuild file outside jar is: C:\Users\ran110\Desktop/webOS.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: full path of the customizationBuild file outside jar is: C:\Users\ran110\Desktop/hp.tar<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: found resource in jar<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: Base build file found inside jar and loaded sucessfully<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.MainFlasher configureFlasherThread<br />
INFO: Customization build file found inside jar and loaded sucessfully<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.BatteryCharger endJob<br />
INFO: Battery Charging Done<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:09 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Starting: Battery Charger Stage<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:10 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Finished: Battery Charger Stage<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:10 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Found DeviceType match for : topaz<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:10 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: device believed to be in bootloader, will load ramdisk<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Starting: Loading Ramdisk<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: count is 14749158<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: update Loading Ramdisk 20<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 14749158<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 14683622<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 14421478<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 14093798<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 13831654<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 13503974<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 13241830<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 12914150<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 12652006<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 12324326<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 12062182<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 11734502<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:12 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 11472358<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 11144678<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 10882534<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 10554854<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 10292710<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 9965030<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 9702886<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 9375206<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 9113062<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 8785382<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 8523238<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 8195558<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 7933414<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 7605734<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:13 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 7343590<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 7015910<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 6753766<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 6426086<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 6163942<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 5836262<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 5574118<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 5246438<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 4984294<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 4656614<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 4394470<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 4066790<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 3804646<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:14 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 3476966<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 3214822<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 2887142<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 2624998<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 2297318<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 2035174<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 1707494<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 1445350<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 1117670<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 855526<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 527846<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: leftToWrite 265702<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: Booting<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: update Loading Ramdisk 50<br />
08/11/2011 7:42:15 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController logPrint<br />
INFO: Loading Ramdisk: Waiting for device to come back<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController postFlashEvent<br />
WARNING: Flash Failure<br />
err -1 "Timeout waiting for device to appear"<br />
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomDevice.waitForDeviceToAppear(NovacomDevice.java:367)<br />
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomDevice.waitForDeviceToAppear(NovacomDevice.java:344)<br />
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.RamdiskLoadingStage.run(RamdiskLoadingStage.java:69)<br />
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:261)<br />
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController postFlashEvent<br />
INFO: Flash End time (Fail) 1320698716059<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs<br />
INFO: from C:\Users\ran110\AppData\Local\Temp\PalmWebOsRecoveryToolLog0.log.2<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs<br />
INFO: to C:\Users\ran110\AppData\Local\Temp\palmInstallerError0.log<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs<br />
INFO: from C:\Users\ran110\AppData\Local\Temp\PalmWebOsRecoveryToolLog0.log.1<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:16 AM com.palm.nova.installer.core.RdxUtils saveLogs<br />
INFO: to C:\Users\ran110\AppData\Local\Temp\palmInstallerError1.log<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:18 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController handleFailCase<br />
INFO: something failed, query to see if device is plugged in<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:18 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController handleFailCase<br />
INFO: exiting handleFailCase()<br />
err -1 "Timeout waiting for device to appear"<br />
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomDevice.waitForDeviceToAppear(NovacomDevice.java:367)<br />
at com.palm.novacom.internal.NovacomDevice.waitForDeviceToAppear(NovacomDevice.java:344)<br />
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.stages.RamdiskLoadingStage.run(RamdiskLoadingStage.java:69)<br />
at com.palm.nova.installer.core.FlasherThread.run(FlasherThread.java:261)<br />
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:19 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:19 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:20 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:20 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:21 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:21 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:22 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:22 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got controller<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: got devices 0<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.runner.DeviceDiscoveryRunner$DeviceDiscoveryThread run<br />
INFO: timed out looking for device<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runnerFinished<br />
INFO: device runner done<br />
08/11/2011 7:45:23 AM com.palm.nova.installer.recoverytool.CardController runnerFinished<br />
WARNING: the device seems to have been unplugged, try again<br />
```


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

mrtezza said:


> Hi
> 
> I can boot a crippled version of webos, and cant install preware as the palm is no longer detected (yes dev mode is on), so I cant get access to anything.....
> 
> ...


(!!! insure you have a FULLY charged touchpad !!!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

goto settings/select device info

select reset options

select erase USB drive, when done

select secure full erase, relax it may take a while...

as it first powers up hold the Up Volume button and you should see the
white USB logo....,plug in USB cable from computer to Touchpad

run HP webOS Doctor, once you see the chip with an arrow on the screen
your webOS is being restored...wait until done on the webOS Doctor screen
then click done and remove your USB cable as the touchpad is rebooting...

proceed to setup your Touchpad as you did the first time you set it up
using your webOS account you had previously created


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy balls. For future reference on copying and pasting massive logs please use http://pastebin.com


----------

